# next station



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*J. S. Bach - Kantate "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme", BWV 140 (Ton Koopman)*

The Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra & Choir
Conductor - Ton Koopman
Soprano - Lisa Larsson
Tenor - Lothar Odinius
Bass - Klaus Mertens

The cantata is scored for horn, 2 oboes, taille (an instrument similar to the oboe da caccia, today often replaced by an English horn), violino piccolo, violin, viola, basso continuo, and choir with soprano, tenor, and bass soloists.
I. Chorus: Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme (Wake up, the voice calls to us)
II. Recitative: Er kommt (He comes)
III. Aria (duet): Wann kommst du, mein Heil? (When will you come, my salvation?)
IV. Chorale: Zion hört die Wächter singen (Zion hears the watchmen singing)
V. Recitative: So geh herein zu mir (So come in with me)
VI. Aria (duet): Mein Freund ist mein! (My friend is mine!)
VII. Chorale: Gloria sei dir gesungen (May Gloria be sung to you)

Beautiful!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Leoncavallo - Mattinata (Last Night of the Proms 2012)*

Reminds me of a norwegian actor,imitator and humorist (the song) but that is to intern...


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*J.S. Bach: Motet BWV 227 'Jesu, meine Freude'
Vocalconsort Berlin o.l.v. Daniel Reuss*

youtube comment

_I've listened to countless superb performances of this and similar music but I can't find words to describe how astonishingly good this is. Angelic voices, astonishing interpretation and conducting which is sheer genius. _

Amen! This really is great. The sound is also very good


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Johannes Bramhs (1833 - 1897)
Pianokonzer Nr. 2
Piano concerto N° 2*

München Philharmoniker
Dirigent: Sergiu Celibidache
Piano: Daniel Barenboim

1st mov 00:30
2nd mov 20:00
3rd mov 29:55
4th﻿ mov 42:26

This must bee some years old, so the sound is surprisingly good.
Blizzering performance from two of the biggest


----------

